# Wanted - Rear Wheel 700c



## Young Un (5 Oct 2008)

not really bothered about colour or make or anytihng - as long as it runs true it will be fine. i want it to use on a turbo trainer. it also needs to able to accept a 9 speed shimano cassette. WHY.


----------

